# Calling all SMART repair technicians! !



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

I posted this in another thread but got no replies due to it being an old thread I think. But the enquiries are still there. Could anyone who works in the SMART repair industry please help? 

I know this is an old thread, but would like to question if possible how the repair has weathered?*
I've done a fair bit of paintwork and have recently been looking in to smart repairs as most of the process I'm familiar with in practice so could be a possible career option for me.
People often complain that smart repairs don't last, from what I understand in the earlier days smart repairers didn't use 2k products so would always deteriorate after a few months, then they started using 2k clear at least which should give them the durability of any bodyshop repair. The only problem I see (from experience) is that the 2k primer needs to dry thoroughly or it will sink. And 1k primer which can be dried quickly will sink whether it's dry or not. So with smart repairers drying it with a lamp and flatting and painting straight after is not (if 2k) thoroughly hardened. And if its 1k then it will dry quickly but is a compromise because it will sink.
So do they use 2k or 1k primer? And have manufacturers really developed a primer that can be dried with a lamp over half an hour or however long, and not sink/shrink/deteriorate in any way? If so then that's excellent but if not then I wouldn't be happy doing it.
I'm not accusing anyone of anything I'm genuinely interested in finding out more info.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

I think you'll find that if you asked 100 smart repairers what they used you'd get differing answers from them consisting of 1k, 2k & water based - it's just a case of what they personally get on with best.

But as far as I'm concerned anybody putting so much primer on that shrinkage might become a problem is only doing so to makeup for not putting the work into the initial stages.
Most of the work should be going into the initial stages of the repair - by that I mean filling and more importantly the sanding. Get that right and you don't need to bladder a load of primer on - thus there is little chance of shrinkage.


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

squiggs said:


> I think you'll find that if you asked 100 smart repairers what they used you'd get differing answers from them consisting of 1k, 2k & water based - it's just a case of what they personally get on with best.
> 
> But as far as I'm concerned anybody putting so much primer on that shrinkage might become a problem is only doing so to makeup for not putting the work into the initial stages.
> Most of the work should be going into the initial stages of the repair - by that I mean filling and more importantly the sanding. Get that right and you don't need to bladder a load of primer on - thus there is little chance of shrinkage.


Yeah I agree with that, I haven't had a lot of problems with shrinkage and I know it's significantly affected by how much primer you use. But I was also under the impression that drying time also makes a big difference, and also the product itself.
Would you use 1k or 2k primer on a smart repair? Is 1k not a compromise for faster drying times and will it deteriorate even if only applied very thinnly?
When using 2k primer I always allow a full day to cure, is it necessary? Could I dry it in half an hour with a lamp without fear of sinkage? (If again applied thin) 
Thanks.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

We use 2k primer on our smart repairs. But as squiggs has said its all down to the initial repair and how its finished. I mean if your going to prime straight over filler that's been finished in P80 then its going to sink back. Any filler work do with our smart repairs will be finished in P240 then two coats of high build as there's no need to go hammering loads of coats on. But squiggs is right your going to get so many different answers to what were using as were all probably using different products. But our primer is 2k and is dried via infa-red lamp for around twenty five mins then prepped. Its no different to it being baked in an oven for half hour its still being force dried but will only be as good as the prep under neath it. But were on 2k primer, waterbased paint, and a rapid clear coat, we've never suffered any problems with sinkage.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

If your interested in smart repairs and looking into them and learning more, then look in the smart repair forum. I'll put a link below it should have all the info your looking for.

http://www.smartrepairforum.com/index.php


----------



## jamie_s (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks both for the info I'll be joining the forum. I'll also be practicing on my own car soon.


----------

